# How fast is your Internet connection?



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

How fast is your Internet connection?.

-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Fast enough for anything I do at present.


----------



## tomisafish (Aug 21, 2009)

I should be getting 4mb/s but i only get around 2mb/s. Too slow for me.


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

I just went to Speedtest.net....Link: http://www.speedtest.net/

The page says: Missing License Key
The license for this speed test is missing. Please contact the webmaster of this site to let them know.

What ?? I'm using IE6.0. Anyway, I using the speedtest mini....Link:http://www.speedtest.net/mini.php

5784 mbps d/l
940 mbps u/l


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try the on-line test, I never download something for a speed test: www.speedtest.net


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> Try the on-line test, I never download something for a speed test: www.speedtest.net


Just did, got the same message ??
Missing License Key
The license for this speed test is missing. Please contact the webmaster of this site to let them know.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)




----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have no idea what you're doing that's different, but it sounds like something on your machine. As you can see, lots of people here can run from www.speedtest.net with no issues, and you don't have to pay anything.

I just gave it a try here:


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

JohnWill,

What web browser are you using ? Me IE 6.0. I also updated flash to 10.


----------



## bizziebill (Apr 5, 2005)

I would think this is slow for DSL Pro


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Both a little less than advertised. But I don't think 5PM is best time to test.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)




----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

dr911 said:


> JohnWill,
> 
> What web browser are you using ? Me IE 6.0. I also updated flash to 10.


I use Firefox 3.5.2 or IE8, I'm running Windows 7 here. This has worked for me for several years from the XP and IE7 days as well, I've never seen anything like you're describing come up at that site.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Skivvywaver said:


>


That's a nice speed.  Does it last for a multi-gigabyte download?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> That's a nice speed.  Does it last for a multi-gigabyte download?


Here is one to try if you are up for the test:
http://linuxtracker.org/index.php?page=torrent-details&id=507c0f8df04dfa89c51365054b2ac05608cf6f50


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

This was mine this morning:


Geezeepete, Skivvy....your cable wire must be glowing


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

RootbeaR said:


> Here is one to try if you are up for the test:
> http://linuxtracker.org/index.php?page=torrent-details&id=507c0f8df04dfa89c51365054b2ac05608cf6f50


I don't need to test, I get 2.3mbytes/sec downloads from Microsoft whenever I fetch DVD images from MSDN, so I'm guessing that if the source site is fast enough, that's when I'll get.

The reason for my question was that Comcast has their "boost" feature, but it only lasts for a short time before they drop back to their normal speed.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> I don't need to test, I get 2.3mbytes/sec downloads from Microsoft whenever I fetch DVD images from MSDN, so I'm guessing that if the source site is fast enough, that's when I'll get.
> 
> The reason for my question was that Comcast has their "boost" feature, but it only lasts for a short time before they drop back to their normal speed.


I used to have 10Mb/s, cut it down to next level @ 3Mb/s(ISP just recently boosted same plan to 7Mb/s) as I didn't really need 10. But when I had the 10, I would get averages in the very high 900 KB/s for a 4+ GB download.

I don't need to get these files fast as I don't even use them. It is my donation to the Linux community.:up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, with my 20mbit connection, the normal speed of most downloads from fast sites is around 2.3mbytes/sec. Given protocol overhead, that's pretty close to the full bandwidth of a 20mbit connection.


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> I use Firefox 3.5.2 or IE8, I'm running Windows 7 here. This has worked for me for several years from the XP and IE7 days as well, I've never seen anything like you're describing come up at that site.


JohnWill & Others,

Just received a e-mail from speediest.

"We appear to be having an issue with certain versions of IE6 and our 
website. Per previous reports upgrading your browser should resolve the 
problem. If that is not an option or doesn't resolve the problem please.
let me know.

Kind Regards,
Hanna @ Speedtest.net"

Guess I'm going to have to get FF


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> That's a nice speed.  Does it last for a multi-gigabyte download?


 It does drop off John. It would be too good to be true if it didn't. 

I can easily get a couple of gig quick. I signed into steam the other night and downloaded the three games I own in less than 2 hours. Half Life 2 + lost coast+ deathmatch.

Steam has good servers. 

I downloaded a 17 gig torrent last month. It took me a couple of days.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Stoner said:


> This was mine this morning:
> 
> 
> Geezeepete, Skivvy....your cable wire must be glowing


 I thought I smelled something. I thought it was the beans. 

Not quite as fast tonight, still respectable for peak hours.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I did a little bit better this morning linking to a server in California


----------



## allheart55 (Jun 5, 2007)




----------



## ANDI-R (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/551713260.png
Not so good but for albania is ok.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

ANDI-R said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/551713260.png
> Not so good but for albania is ok.


Not exactly the speediest connection we've seen.


----------



## Natou (Aug 27, 2009)

Please can someoe help me with the test results below. Don't know how to copy the screen. It seems that the results are bad. What to do?
Thanks

http://www.speedtest.net/result/552447102.png


----------



## Natou (Aug 27, 2009)

I think this might be it. Still not sure.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That looks like their 6mbit service. It really depends on what your contract with Comcast states.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Here's my home connection. It's peak usage time now. I'll see about tomorrow mid-day.



Here's the best connection I have access to. *This is not a home connection. *What's weird is that it thinks that it's in California. It's actually in Chicago.

 

The other funny things are that I get a faster download from New York (~1500mi away) and a faster upload to Chicago (~1.5mi away).*









*
Speakeasy gives me the fastest download of them all.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No fair injecting work networks.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

I just turned mine up after receiving an additional $15 charge for going over monthly limit.

This is what an extra $5/mo gives me. Took them at least a minute to change after I got off of the phone.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Download looks OK, the upload is kinda' slow.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> Download looks OK, the upload is kinda' slow.


Yes and I can't find on their site what it is supposed to be. Will have to call them later after I test again at a better time of the day.

On the plus side of that, I won't go over my limit so fast. 

I need to check my distro for its' next quarterly release. Can't wait to see how fast I get it now. This down speed is 40% faster than I have ever had. It is pretty good for small Canadian city and no other service here comes close.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you actually get 14-15mbits steady-state, that's certainly a decent download speed. I lived with Comcast's anemic 6mbit for a long time, and their 3mbit before that!


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> If you actually get 14-15mbits steady-state, that's certainly a decent download speed. I lived with Comcast's anemic 6mbit for a long time, and their 3mbit before that!


I'll get back to you when there is a new release I am interested in getting.

In the past, I downloaded Opensuse, a 4+GB file, at an average of 900+KB/s. That was when I had 10Mb/s connection. Allocating time is also put into average.

http://forums.techguy.org/random-discussion/804144-how-do-we-fix-crappy-3.html
Post #36,
and from same thread:


RootbeaR said:


> I forget the exact details, but Open Suse is @ 4GB and I _averaged_ @ 990KB/s for the total download. :up:


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

mine is too slow to even show, but the minitest shows


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

WOW! 36kbit isn't even good dial-up speed!


----------



## JeffM (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

JohnWill said:


> WOW! 36kbit isn't even good dial-up speed!


How about 3kb/s. That's about all I've ever been able to get where I live. Can't get high speed unless satellite which is toooo expensive!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

3kbits or 3kbytes? 3kbytes is about normal for remote dialup connections.


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

I thought they were the same???? What's a kbit?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Bytes have 8 bits, so if you get 3kbytes, you have roughly a 24kbit connection (not allowing for protocol overhead).


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

Cool! Thanks.

BTW, I did install a program called Dialup Plus which seems to help load pages faster. It was mentioned somewhere in the forums (maybe here?).


----------

